# F-100F Supersonic flight over radio broadcasting



## ppopsie (Aug 17, 2009)

Sounds Of The Far East Network
You can find a link about 30 lines down from the top. Enjoy listening to the real voices in the Supersabre!


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 17, 2009)

Bad link.


----------

